# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Dhjetë leksione mbi ëndrrat

## Xhuxhumaku

*Dhjetë leksione mbi ëndrrat *  


_"The Dream Makers"_  

_Richard Corriere & Joseph Hart_    

*Leksioni i pare*  

*"Ëndrrat janë imazhet e ndjenjave" *  

T ë gjithë ne ëndërrojmë, por pak i mbajnë mend ëndrrat e tyre dhe edhe më pak i kuptojnë ato. Margaret Phillips Johnson, e cila jep leksione për analizën e ëndrrave në Institutin C.G. Jung në Los Angeles thotë se "një ëndërr mund të mendohet si një letër që e pandërgjegjshmja i dërgon të ndërgjegjshmes". Kjo letër, gjithsesi, është shkruar me hieroglife. E duke e ndërlikuar çështjen edhe më tej, mund të themi se ka aq gjuhë të shkruara në hieroglife sa ç'ka edhe ëndërrimtarë. Ndaj, një imazh i marrë nga një ëndërr mund të nënkuptojë diçka për një person dhe diçka tjetër për një person tjetër. Guri i Rozetës për interpretimin e ëndrrave u zbulua në vitet '70 nga psikologët Richard Corriere dhe Joseph Hart, të cilët e përfshinë në librin e tyre "The Dream Makers: Discovering Your Breakthrough Dreams". Disa vite më pas, komuniteti i tyre terapeutik, "Qendra për Ndijimin e Terapisë" nuk funksionoi më dhe rezultoi në rastin më të keq, më të gjatë e më të kushtueshëm të psikoterapisë komplekse. Bashkë me gjithçka tjetër të humbur në atë kataklizmë ligjore dhe emocionale kjo ishte, sidoqoftë, një mënyrë e re dhe e mrekullueshme e të kuptuarit dhe të mësuarit nga ëndrrat e dikujt. Kjo është e lehtë për t'u kuptuar, por më e thellë në domethënien e saj dhe Corriere, Hart dhe miqtë e tyre terapistë zbuluan se ëndrrat janë imazhet e ndjenjave. Ndjenjat që ne përjetojmë në ëndrrat tona janë ajo cfarë është kuptimplotë në lidhje me ato. Imazhet dhe ngjarjet që paraqiten në ëndrrat tona janë shprehja e këtyre ndjenjave. "Jam në një motoskaf. Dikush tjetër po e drejton atë. Ata po e ngasin shpejt dhe jam i frikësuar. Po u them atyre ta ngadalësojnë shpejtësinë dhe të jenë më të kujdesshëm". Kjo është një ëndërr që na tregon se nuk i kemi gjërat nën kontroll. Ndoshta dikush tjetër po e drejton jetën tonë. Ndoshta është një aspekt i personalitetit tonë, zemërimi apo kapadaillëku, ai që po bën zgjedhjet më kritike që ndikojnë në sigurinë apo lumturinë tonë. Kjo ëndërr jo vetëm që na ofron një vizion të qartë se dikush apo diçka tjetër po kontrollon situatën aktuale, por ne kuptojmë edhe vetveten, inteligjencën, kujdesin dhe ndjeshmërinë lidhur me qenien tonë. Friedrich Nietzsche thekson se ne të gjithë jemi artistë në ëndrrat tona. Mendjet tona ëndërrimtare janë të afta të rikrijojnë skena familjare dhe persona të afërt me qartësi të madhe dhe me një vëmendje të pabesueshme deri në detaje. Ne mund të krijojmë gjithashtu në ëndrrat më origjinale edhe vende të jashtëzakonshme, ngjarje apo situata pa sforcon më të vogël të kujtesës. Nuk ka gjë më të jashtëzakonshme se të qenit i një shkrimtari në mendjen e një ëndërruesi. Fjalët, tingujt dhe imazhet vijnë nga e pandërgjegjshmja jonë, duke riprodhuar realitetin në mënyrë kaq të besueshme saqë rrallë e dime se po ëndërrojmë në momentin e përjetimit të ëndrrës, emocionalisht dhe intelektualisht në realitetin imagjinar të ëndrrave. Por, arti i të ëndërruarit është më shumë se thjesht oikturimi i imazheve perfekte. Ka një zgjuarsi të thellë misterioze dhe të padukshme pas skenës së ëndrrave tona, gjë që na nxjerr nga kaosi dhe dhimbja, nga veset e këqija dhe sjellja e parregullt, duke u përpjekur të na informojë për atë që në të vërtetë jemi dhe çfarë duhet të bëjmë jetën reaale për të qenë të shëndetshëm, të lumtur të lirë dhe të sigurt. Ashtu si arti i madh, është përmbajtja morale dhe intelektuale e ëndrrave tona ajo që na bën të vetëdijshëm për t'i shqyrtuar ato me vëmendjen, pa marrë parasysh aftësinë e thjeshtë për të krijuar një botë tërësisht imagjinare. 

Këto janë dhjetë leksione për t'ju bërë të hyni nëpërmjet gjuhës së ëndrrës në një botë më të madhe të vetvetes . Meqënëse të gjithë jemi pikërisht në këtë rrugë, nuk mund të themi se ku mbaron ajo. Por, gjithnjë e dimë sesa rrugë kemi bërë dhe se çdo pjesë e udhëtimit tonë na sjell kujtimet e veta. Kjo ndihmon për të shkruar ëndrrat tona dhe për të folur për to. Disa prej tyre mund të jenë të lehta për t'u kuptuar, të tjerat do t'ju mundojnë për pak kohë. Kuptimi I ëndrrave tona është më shumë art sesa shkencë.

*Leksioni i dytë*  

_Të përdorim ëndrrat për të njohur vetveten _  

N jë ndër gjërat më të thjeshta dhe më të rëndëisshme që mësojmë nga ëndrrat tona është se"cilët jemi"cilët jemi në të vërtetë?. Në qendër të pjesës më të madhe të këtyre ëndrrave, ajo që sheh, vlerëson dhe kryen aktivitete të ndryshme është vetvetja. Aspektet e tjera të personalitetit shfaqen si karaktere të tjera në ëndërr, herë si njerëz që i njohim, herë si të huaj, herë si kafshë, forcat të natyrës apo përbindësha. Racionaliteti dhe egoizmi i pjesës më të madhe të njerëzve krijon idenë e rremë se identiteti i tyre është monolitik: se ata e dinë se kush janë; se e dinë se çfarë pëlqejnë dhe çfarë jo dhe se e dinë se si duhet të ndjehen për këtë apo atë gjë. Asgjë nuk mund të kalojë përtej kësaj të vërtete. Në mënyrë të vazhdueshme ne të gjithë përjetojmë konflikte të brendshme se si duhet të veprojmë dhe të flasim, nëse duhet të kontrollojmë veten apo duhet të jetojmë jetën duke u nisur nga impulset, nëse jemi vërtet të dashuruar apo ajo që po jetojmë është e pavërtetë. Frojdi e analizoi psikikën e tij dhe arriti në përfundimin se ka një ego, një un dhe një superego. Jungu shihte thellë brenda vetes për të zbuluar anën e tij të errët dhe e quajti këtë "hije të vetvetes". Eric Berne thoshte se në të gjithë kemi tre modele të mendimit dhe sjelljes konfliktuale, "Prindi, Fëmija dhe i Rrituri". Dhe gruaja ime, Carol, zbuloi se secili prej personazheve të "Ishujve Gilligan" përfaqëson një aspekt të ndryshëm të personalitetit të saj dhe se secili prej tyre ka perspektivën e tij, prioritetet dhe mënyrën e vet të të vvepruarit.  Pa dyshim konflikti i brendshëm është një ndër sfidat më të dhimbshme dhe më të vështira të jetës. Si një avokat me çmim të lartë intelekti ynë racional do të mbrojë një tjetër aspekt të çdo çështjeje. Më e mira që miqtë dje këshilltarët mund të bëjnë është të të tregojnë se si duhet të menaxhohet një konflikt dhe si duhet të vendosësh se cila është më e mira për ty. Gjej veten në ëndrrat e tua dhe lëre veten ttë të çojë në në drejtimin e duhur. 

Unë e kam gjetur veten në ëndrrat e mia 20 vjet më parë. Ishte një kohë konfliktesh dhe trazirash në jetën time. Ditët më ishin mbushur me emocione të dhimbshme, mërzi, zemërim, inat dhe impulse vetëshkatërruese. Nisa të lexoj një gazetë ëndrrash dhe dhe një nga gjërat e para që vura re ishte se imazhi im në ëndrra nuk ishte imazhi i një njeriu të çmendur. Në të gjitha ëndrrat e mia isha një njeri shumë i kujdesshëm, i qetë dhe i matur. E urreja mënyra se si sillesha gjatë ditës, por më pëlqente mënyra se si sillesha në ëndrrat e mia. Ishte një imazh i vetvetes me të cilin mund të jetoja. Personazhe të tjera dhe imazhet në ëndrrat e mia përfaqësonin dukshëm zemërimin dhe mungesën e lumturisë, por vetë isha në rregull dhe vizioni i qartë i mbështetjes që i jepja vetvetes më jepte edhe më shumë shpresë. Njerëzit shpesh përqëndrohen në ngjarjet dhe personazhet e ëndrrave, por ata duhet të nisnin të kujtojnë veten, të kujtojnë si veprojnë dhe si ndjehen në ëndrra. Nëse ju pëlqen mënyra se si paraqiten në ëndrra, silluni kështu edhe në jetën e përditshme. Nëse nuk ju pëlqen kjo mënyrë, përdoreni këtë ndjesi si një mënyrë për të ndryshuar sjelljen në jetën e përditshme. Kjo do të ndryshojë edhe mënyrën e të sjellurit në ëndrra. Vetja juaj do të hyjë në veprim me ndjenjat e vërteta dhe ndjenjat e vërteta do t'ju çojnë drejt marrëdhënieve më të mira, aktiviteteve të kënaqshme, vetëkuptimit dhe vetërespektimit.

_Përktheu: Elira Canga_    

*Frojdi dhe ëndrrat*  

Ë ndrrat nuk mund të krahasohen me tingujt spontanë të një instrumenti, të krijuara më shumë nga forcat e jashtme sesa nga dora e muzikantit; ato nuk janë të pakuptimta, nuk janë absurde, ato kanë të bëjnë me atë që një pjesë e gjithë ideve dhe mendimeve tona fle, ndërsa të tjerat zgjohen ngadalë. Ato janë një fenomen plotësisht real dhe i vlefshëm psikologjik, e në mënyrë specifike janë përmbushja ose mospërmbushja e dëshirave tona. Ëndrrat mund të klasifikohen në vazhdimësi si gjendje mendore të vetëdijshme dhe krijohen gjatë një aktiviteti intelektual shumë të ndërlikuar.

Marre nga Milosao.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Dhjetë leksione mbi ëndrrat *  


_udhëtim në skutat e errëta të endrrave të përnatshme_  

*Kuptimi i mrekullueshëm i simboleve*  

*Leksioni i tretë*  

_"Si mund t'i ndryshojmë ëndrrat" _  

E he për dikë që ka eksperiencë në fushën e interpretimit të ëndrrave, kuptimi i tyre ndonjëherë duket shumë i ndërlikuar dhe i pashpjegueshëm. Një mënyrë e mrekullueshme për të hyrë brenda një ëndrre është të pyesësh veten: "Nëse do të mundja, si do ta ndryshoja këtë ëndërr"? 

    Një herë pashë në ëndërr sikur po ngisja një autobus bosh në rrugët e një qyteti në orët e vona të natës, por vendi i shoferit ishte në fund të autobusit. Rrugët ishin plot. Mund të shihja majtas dhe djathtas dhe arrija në një farë mënyre ta mbaja autobusin në rrugë, pa hipur në trotuar, pa vrarë ndokënd dhe pa u përplasur me makinat që kisha përballë. Kur arrita në destinacion ndalova autobusin, shkova te dera e përparme e tij dhe dola jashtë. Kur po zbrisja vura se kishte edhe një vend drejtues të autobusit në fillim të tij. Pasi u zgjova e kuptova se duhej ta kisha ndaluar autobusin më parë dhe duhej të kisha shkuar në vendin e shoferit te dera e përparme për të parë më mirë rrugën. Mesazhi i ëndrrës ishte se isha nisur me kaq me nxitim për të arritur atje ku do të doja saqë nuk po mendoja qartë dhe nuk kisha një vizion të qartë se ku po shkoja. 

Kur vajza ime ishte e vogël ajo kishte parë një ëndërr në të cilën ajo kishte veshur të brendshmet mbi veshjet e jashtme dhe ndjehej shumë e turpëruar prej kësaj. Nëse ajo mund ta ndryshonte këtë ëndërr ajo do t'i vishte veshjet e brendshme poshtë atyre të jashtme siç bëjnë të gjithë njerëzit. Kuptimi i ëndrrës është se ndjenjat tona janë private dhe personale. Zakonisht ne nuk ndjehemi mirë kur i paraqesim ato në publik. Njerëzit e zgjedhin imazhin publik ashtu siç zgjedhin veshjet e sipërme, duke shpresuar të lënë përshtypje të mirë. 

Ndjenjat tona janë shumë të rëndësishme, por kjo s'do të thotë se ne duam t?ia tregojmë ato çdokujt në botë. 

Edhe pse është shumë e vështirë të kuptohet se çdo të thotë një ëndërr e caktuar, është shumë e lehtë të gjesh mënyrat për ta ndryshuar atë, për të treguar se si mund të kishin shkuar gjërat më mirë dhe në mënyrë më të kënaqshme. 

Ndoshta mund ta ndryshonim ëndrrën duke thënë diçka që nuk e thamë apo duke patur nën kontroll një situatë që na doli jashtë kontrollit. 

Ndoshta mund ta ndryshonim ëndrrën duke u bërë më të fortë, më të zgjuar, më inteligjentë, më të kujdesshëm, më të dashur, më diskretë. Në çdo rast pyetja e thjeshtë "si mund ta ndryshoja ëndrrën time" hedh dritë mbi ëndrrën dhe ndjenjat që lindin bashkë me të. Provojeni. Do ta kuptoni se është jashtëzakonisht e thjeshtë dhe jashtëzakonisht me vlerë.

*Leksioni i katërt*  

_Si të ndajmë shapin nga sheqeri _  

S fida e parë gjatë punës me ëndrrat tona është t'i kujtojmë ato me hollësi, sfida e dytë është të arrijmë te kuptimi i ëndrrës. Shumë njerëz ngatërrohen duke u munduar të nxjerrin kuptimin e çdo detaji të vetëm. Frojdi mbante një ditar ëndrrash dhe më pas e grisi atë duke thënë se "kjo gjë e bënte të mbytej në detaje, ashtu si rëra mbulon sfinksin." Jung, i cili gjithashtu i mbante shënim ëndrrat dhe fantazitë e tyre, duke u munduar të deshifronte gjithçka, u gjend përballë kompleksitetit të tyre dhe më vonë shkroi se ëndrrat po e turbullonin ashtu si bimët kacavjerrëse në xhungël?. Kur mendojmë për ëndrrat tona është shumë e rëndësishme të kemi parasysh sfinksin dhe jo rërën, njeriun në xhungël dhe jo bimët kacavjerrëse.   Kujdesi për detajet kur kujton një ëndërr është shumë i rëndësishën. Kjo rrit nivelin e ndërgjegjësimit të ëndrrat dhe i bën përvojat tona me ëndrrat edhe më të gjalla. Kur i japim rëndësi qartësisë së ëndrrës, kjo tregon se ëndërrojmë me qartësi shumë të madhe. Më vonë, kur të përpiqemi të interpretojmë ëndrrat, detajet e tyre na ndihmojmë të kujtojmë ndjesitë që jemi përjetuar gjatë ëndërrimit. Përjetimi i përsëritur i ndjesive të ëndrrave është çelësi për të kuptuar se ç'kuptim kishte kjo ëndërr. Por, duke u përpjekur të interpretojmë kuptimin e ëndrrave në detaje është një ushtrim i kotë. Por, thjesht të mendosh se çfarë po ndodh në jetën tonë si dhe studimi i ndjesive që përjetojmë në ëndrrat tona mund të na ndihmojë për të kuptuar mesazhin e tyre.  Së fundmi, djali im pa në ëndërr sikur po bënte patinazh mbi një liqen të ngrirë së bashku me miqtë e tij. Ishte një ditë e mrekullueshme dhe po kalonin shumë mirë. Ai po bënte patinazh në në një zonë ku shtresa e akullit ishte e hollë dhe më pas në një zonë ku shtresa e akullit ishte dhe më e hollë. Papritur akulli u ca dhe ai ra në ujë. Ai mezi arriti sipërfaqën, duke shpresuar se dikush do ta ndihmonte për të shpëtuar. Më pas ai u zgjua, shumë i shqetësuar. Por, duhet të dimë se të rëndësishëm në këtë nuk nuk janë aq miqtë me të cilët ishte, as liqeni ku bënte patinazh dhe asn patinat që kishte veshur. Për të kjo ishte një ëndërr në të cilën po kalonte shumë bukur, pa u lodhur, pa punuar, pa fituar para për vete dhe papritur u gjend në telashe dhe kërkoi ndihmë. Duke e ditur se cfarë po ndodhte në jetën e tij më bëri ta kuptoja shumë shpejt ëndrrën. Për dikë tjetër ëndrra mund të shpjegohej me atë që po ndjente lumturi në një lidhje, sukses në karrierë. Ëndrrat janë gjithë të lidhura me kohën në të cilën përjetohen.Të përqëndrohesh në atë çfarë është më e rëndësishme në një ëndërr më tepër se të fiksohesh pas detajeve do të thotë të ndash shapin nga sheqeri. Nëse një ëndërr është shumë e vështirë dhe e ndërlikuar duke kujtuar detajet do ta bëjmë edhe më të ëvshtirë për të kuptuar mesazhin. Më me vlerë është të mendosh për të gjitha rrethanat e jetës në momentin aktual për të kuptuar nndjesitë që ke përjetuar në një ëndërr. Kjo është mënyra me anë të së cilës përpiqemi të lëmë pas makinacionet e intelektit racional, kotësisë apo refuzimit për të kuptuar se çfarë po ndjejmë dhe të gjejmë se çfarë duam të bëjmë për t'u ndjerë më mirë.  Gjërat rastësore që duken paksa të çuditshme në ëndërr i ngjajnë realitetit tonë të përditshëm. Unë mendoj se këto janë çelësa për të na informuar se çfarë po ëndërrojmë. Ato na ofrojnë një mundësi për të transformuar një ëndërr të jashtëzakonshme në një ëndërr të qartë, për të zbuluar veten në mjedisin emocional të ëndrrës dhe të përjetojmë lirinë emocionale. Zakonisht ëndrrat ndriçojnë gjërat anormale dhe kur i mendojmë ato na habisin pjesët më të çuditshme. Kjo mund të jetë ose jo kuptimplotë, por nuk duhet ta shkëpusë vëmendjen tonë nga e gjitha tabloja e ëndrrës. Vlera kryesore e ëndrrës është ajo çfarë kuptojmë nga ajo dhe jo tendenca që kalon përtej të kuptuarit tonë.

_Përgatiti: Elira Çanga_ 

*Ëndrrat e vështira të Karl Jung*  

K arl Jung besonte se ëndrrat përdor in gjuhën e simboleve. Ai kmbëngulte se një ëndërr shpreh kujtime të pandërgjegjshme të grumbulluara dhe instikte krejt njerëzore. Këto janë ide bazë që përbëjnë në vetvete simbole të rëndësishme. Në këto simbole përfshihen heroi, përbindëshi, nëna, babai, sakrifica. Ëndrrat gjithashtu paraqesin mënyrën më të mirë drejt vetëaktualizimit. Terapia e Jungut në fakt përqëndrohet mjaft te ëndrrat dhe fantazitë dhe është një nga më të rëndësishme e epokës moderne. 

*Arti dhe mitologjia në shpjegimin e ëndrrave*  

Karl Gustav Jung, psikiatër zviceran dhe themelues i psikologjisë analitike, nuk ishte i pari që studioi ëndrrat, por ishte ai që kontribuoi më shumë për analizën e hollësishme të tyre. Përafrimi i tij me psikologjinë humane ishte unik në atë fushë ku zëvendësoi vendosjen e theksin kryesor në kuptimin e psikikës humane me anë të eksplorimit të botës së ëndrrave, artit mitologjisë, fesë dhe filozofisë. Edhe pse ai ishte një psikolog teorik dhe psikiatër praktik, shumë prej kontributeve të tij bazohen në disiplionat humane, që nga feja krahasuese dhe filozofia, arti e kritika e letërsisë.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Dhjetë leksione mbi ëndrrat  *  

_Udhëtim në skutat e errëta të endrrave të përnatshme_

*Kuptimi i mrekullueshëm i simboleve*  

_"Ne nuk jemi vetëm më pak të arsyeshëm dhe më pak të përmbajtur në ëndrrat tona, por ne jemi edhe më inteligjentë, më të zgjuar dhe më të aftë për të gjykuar drejt kur jemi në ëndërr" 

Erich Fromm_  

*Leksioni i pestë*   

*Rëndësia e përsëritjes së ëndrrave*  

E ndrrat e përsëritura janë mesazhe të rëndësishme, të cilat ne nuk i kemi marrë parasysh. Ato janë një thirrje për vëmendje. Këto ëndrra kanë gjithnjë lidhje me probleme themelore në jetën tonë, të cilat duhet të zgjidhen sa më shpejt. Shpesh ne e dimë se c'thotë ëndrra, por nuk duam të ndryshojmë dhe ëndrra përsëritet. Për shumë kohw ëndrra ime që përsëritej ishte fundi i vitit të kolegjit. Veshjet dhe sendet personale duhej të mblidheshin e të paketoheshin. Ishte koha për të shkuar në shtëpi. Të gjitha kënaqësitë e jetës së shkollës, lojërat, shakatë, miqtë duheshin lënë pas. Ishte koha për t'u larguar. Koha për t;u kthyer në jetën e vertetë, jetën e detyrimeve, synimeve serioze dhe përgjegjësive. E dija që kasha nevojë për një ndryshim në jetën time, materialisht dhe shpirtërisht. Por, unë nuk pranoja. Më pëlqente stili i jetës pa përgjegjësi. Të punoja për prezantime biznesesh, të bëja qejf, të dilja me miqtë e mi përditë; kjo ishte e barazavlefshme me jetën në kolgj. Ëndrra po më këhsillonte të lija pas adoleshencën dhe të ecja përpara, por unë nuk doja ta bëja këtë. Dikur, I detyruar nga rrethanat e bëra këtë. Për pasojë gjeta punë të tjera që më pëlqenin, më shumë siguri financiare, përmirësova vetëvlereësimin, u përballa me situata të reja dhe zbulova te vetja ime më shumë passion dhe përkushtim për të realizuar synimet e mia. Nuk është për t'u cuditur që ndryshimet në jetën tim I dhanë fund edhe përsëritjes së ëndrrës së kohës së shkollës. Carol shihte një ëndërr që përsëritej vazhdimisht dhe që kishte lidhje me një ndër konfliktet tona të rralla, por shumë problematike e të pakëndshme. Në këtë ëndërr ajo e gjente veten jashtë, ndërsa kishte humbur pao e kishte vënë në vendin e gabuar portofolin apo librin e xhepit dhe po përpiqej ta gjente atë. Ishte shumë e mërzitur pasi kishte humbur gjithcka dhe duhet të zëvendësonte paratë, patentën, kartat e kreditit dhe celësat. Objekti specifik që ajo humbiste varionte nga njëra ëndërr në tjetrën, por ndjenja e ankthit, frikës, dëshpërimit dhe autokritikës ishte gjithnjë e njëjtë pasi objekti që humbiste kishte shumë rëndësi. Carol arriti në përfundimin se ënmdrra që i përsëritej kishte lidhje me "harrimin e dickaje të rëndësishme". Kur grindemi me një njeri që e duam, shpesh e harrojmë se cfarë ëqshtë ë rëndësishme dhe e përqëndrojmë të gjithë energjinë dhe vëmendjen në cështjet që shkaktojnë debatin. Ne e humbasim lidhjen me atë cfarë është më e rëndësishme dhe më pas vuajmë goditjen emocionale që na vjen nga humbja. Herë pas here ende endeb grindemi, por duke nxjerrë mësim nga ëndrra që përsëritej Carol nuk e harron se cfarë ka më shumë rëndësi kur grindemi; që ajo dashuron dhe është e dashuruar, që kemi rëndësi për njëri-tjetrin, që jemi të përkushtuar dhe që lidhja jonë i mbijeton debateve. Carol e kuptoi mesazhin dhe nuk e pa më ëndrrën që i përsëritjes. Shumë njerëz e dinë kuptimin e ëndrrës së tyre që përsëritet. Mendo për ëndrrën tënde të përsëritur. Cfarë duhet të ndryshosh në jetën tënde për ta kthyer atë nga një mesazh injoruar në një mesazj të mirëkuptuar?

*Leksioni i gjashtë*  

* Gjuha e ëndrrave*  

Ne mund të kuptojmë shumë nga gjuha që përdorim duke shpjeguar një ëndërr. Shpesh shpjegimi i një ëndrre i ngjan një shprehjeje figurative. Më poshtë vijojnë disa shprehje figurative që mund të jenë shpjegimi i një ëndrre:

"Më mbaroi nafta" 

"I kam duart të lidhura" 

" Po ecte në një fije peri" 

"Jemi të gjithë në të njëjtën barkë" 

"Mos e përziej miellin me krundet"

Njerëzit që mësojnë gjuhën angleze përballen me këto shprehje dhe sapo e mësojnë kuptimin e vërtetë të tyre nuk kanë më dyshime. 

Kur ju shpjegoni një ëndërr, e përshkruani atë në mënyrë të hollësishme dhe e shyrtoni me vëmendje gjuhën që keni përdorur. 

Nëse nuk ju pëlqen se cfarë keni veshur në ëndërr dhe duhet të visheni ndryshe, ëndrra mund të nënkuptojë se ju duhet një ndryshim. 

Nëse në ëndërr po përpiqeni të arrini diku, por nuk mund të lëvizni, atëherë duhet ta dini se dicka ju mban peng. 

Ne shpesh e shqyrtojmë interpretimin e një ëndrre pasi mendja jonë dëshiron të mos marrë parasysh ndjesitë që përjeton gjatë ëndrrës. Duke e parë me objektivitet gjuhën e përdorur për të shpejguar ëndrrën, ne kuptojmë të gjitha të fshehtat e saj. 

Një tjetër teknikë është përqëndrimi i vëmendjes te foljet, emrat, mbiemrat dhe ndajfoljet në interprentimin e saj. Dëshirimi në një ëndërr krijon një object dëshirimi, frika krijon një object frike, inati krijon një objekt inati. Foljet që përdorim në përshkrim na komunikojnë shpesh kuptimin e ëndrrës. 

Njerëzit zakonisht i mendojnë ëndrrat e tyre dhe duan të kuptojnë se c'do të thonë emrat. Cfarë simbolizon objekti i një ëndrre? 

Cfarë përfaqëson saktësisht në jetën reale njeriu që sheh në ëndërr? Ky përqëndrim te emrat duket të jetë shumë i padobishëm dhe i panevojshëm. Kuptimi i ëndrrës shpjegohet nga foljet, veprimet dhe ndjesitë tona në ëndërr. Kini parasysh se c'ndodh në jetën tuaj të përditshme dhe më pas mendoni se ç'ndodh në ëndërr. Nëse në ëndërr po i largohesh dickaje apo dikujt, nuk ka rëndësi nëse është një ari, një grabitës apo monstrat e Frankenshtajnit, duhet të kuptoni se cfarë gjëje po i largoheni në jetë dhe ky është kuptimi i ëndrrës suaj. 

_Përgatiti: Elira Çanga_    

*Erich Fromm dhe gjuha e harruar e ëndrrave*  

N jë ëndërr është një mikroskop nëpërmjet të cilit ne depërtojmë në fshehtësitë e shpirtit. Ne të gjithë ëndërrojmë, nuk i kuptojmë ëndrrat tona dhe vazhdojmë të sillemi njësoj sikur asgjë e çuditshme të mos ketë prekur thellësitë e mendjes, e çuditshme të paktën në krahasim me veprimet e logjikshme dhe të ndërgjegjshme të mendjes sonë. Ne nuk jemi vetëm më pak të arsyeshëm dhe më pak të përmbajtur në ëndrrat tona, por ne jemi edhe më inteligjentë, më të zgjuar dhe më të aftë për të gjykuar drejt kur jemi në ëndërr. Çdo psikanalist e pranon në parim se ndërmarrja e një veprimi të caktuar kërkon një provë empirike për përmbajtje në ëndrrat tona, fantazitë dhe sjelljen e paqëllimshme. Gjithsesi, ky parim teorik shpesh neglizhohet në analizimin e njerëzve dhe kulturave. Gjumi është shpesh rasti i vetëm në të cilin njeriu nuk mund ta bëjë të heshtë ndërgjegjen e tij, por tragjedia është se ne mund ta dëgjojmë ndërgjegjen kur jemi në gjumë por s'mund të veprojmë dhe atëherë kur mund të veprojmë e harrojmë fare se çfarë kuptuam gjatë ëndrrës. 

MILOSAO.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Dhjetë leksione mbi ëndrrat *  


_udhëtim në skutat e errëta të endrrave të përnatshme_ 

_Kuptimi i mrekullueshëm i simboleve_

*Leksioni i shtatë*  

Ci_li është roli juaj në ëndërr?_

Një tjetër aspekt i rëndësishëm i ëndrrave tona, në të cilin përqëndrohemi vazhdimisht, është roli që kemi në një ëndërr. A jemi aktivë apo pasivë, jemi pjesëmarrës apo vëzhgues? Jemi personazhi kryesor i ëndrrës apo thjesht një personazh në prapavijë? Natyra e rolit që kemi në ëndërr shpjegon detaje shumë të rëndësishme për vetë jetën tonë. 

Disa njerëz i shohin ëndrrat e tyre nga larg. Ata nuk janë aspak pjesë e ëndrrës. Ata e shohin atë siç sheh një njeri një film apo një shfaqje televizive. Ata janë kaq larg nga ndjesitë e tyre saqë as nuk mund t'i prekin ato, as në jetën e përditshme dhe as në ëndrra. Një tjetër vetëdije është në qendër të ëndrrave të tyre. Të qenit i pandershëm, i mbyllur, i kompleksuar dhe i përmbajtur krijon ëndrra në të cilat ëndërruesi nuk ka asnjë rol aktiv. Edhe më të shpeshta janë ëndrrat në të cilat ne jemi pjesëmarrës pasivë. Dikush tjetër në ëndërr është drejtuesi i saj, ai që merr vendime të rëndësishme. Të tjerët veprojnë dhe ne reagojmë. Figurat më të rëndësishme në një ëndërr mund të përfaqësojnë shefin, prindin, një mik të ngushtë. Kjo mund të paraqesë është një tjetër aspekt të personalitetut tonë që dominon sjelljen në disa situata të veçanta. Kur nga ëndrrat e kuptojmë se vetvetja është passive dhe e dobët, ne mund të nisim të bëjmë ndryshime për ta fuqizuar atë. Dhe fuqia e pushteti sigurohen nëpërmjet përdorimit të ndershmërisë në kuptimin, shprehjen dhe përjetimin e ndjesive tona të vërteta. 

    Të jesh personazhi kryesor i ëndrrës; ky është vendi i duhur për ëndërruesin. Mbi të gjitha, çdo aspekt i ëndrrës buron nga mendja e tij. Energjia që e shoqëron ëndrrën, imagjinata që e krijon, ndjesitë që përcaktojnë ngjarjet e ëndrrës; të gjitha këto vijnë nga trupi, shpirti dhe mendja e ëndërruesit. 

Kur në ëndërr i japim dikujt mundësinë apo fuqinë për të na frikësuar apo kërcënuar atëherë kjo do të thotë se po u japim atyre fuqinë tonë. Mund të jetë diçka e pavullnetshme, por është një gjë që ndodh. Ëndrrat janë krijimet tona. 

Nuk ka forcë tjetër në natyrë që krijon ëndrrat tona. Ne duhet të jemi në qendër të tyre, të përballemi me sfidat e tyre dhe të shijojmë frytet. Por, që të kemi ëndrra të tilla duhet të jetojmë në mënyrë të ndershme dhe energjike dhe të përballemi me sfidat me zgjuarsi dhe pasion për të siguruar më pas frytet. Përveçse i ngjajnë një klase mësimi, ëndrrat tona i ngjajnë edhe një palestre stërvitjeje. Ne mund të zbulojmë aftësi dhe forca të reja duke u bërë më të kujdesshëm në ëndërr dhe duke i bërë ato pjesë të jetës së përditshme. Një ndërveprim dinamik mund të vendoset duke rritur kujdesin dhe ndërgjegjësimin lidhur me ëndrrat dhe duke përmirësuar drejtimin e tyre. Duke u përfshirë më aktivisht në drejtimin e ditëve tona, ëndrrat ndryshojnë dhe roli që kemi në ëndërr përmirësohet.

*Ëndrrat e Frojdit dhe shpjegimet e vështira*  

Për më shumë se një shekull pati kundërshtime të shumta ndaj ideve frojdiane lidhur me ëndrrat dhe shpjegimet e tyre dhe në disa raste, madje, ato jkanë qenë të drejta. Por, fakti është se veprat e Frojdit ndryshuan në mënyrë drastike mënyrën e perceptimit të mendjes njerëzore. Vepra e tij më e rëndësishme për ëndrrat është "Interpretimi i ëndrrave" (1900). Pacientët e Frojdit shpesh ndjenin një pengesë të madhe në mënyrën e të kuptuarit të asaj që kishin në mendje dhe kjo na ndodh edhe neve, shpesh kundër gjykimit të drejtë. Historia e mendjes njerëzore është shkruar me anë të asaj që ne nuk e pranojmë dot te vetja jonë, por ishte Frojdi ai që në mënyrë shumë kurajoze e nxori këtë në pah.

*Leksioni i tetë*  

_Pse asgjë nuk krahasohet me një ëndërr të keqe?_

E ndrrat e frikshme dhe shqetësuese përçojnë mesazhe të ndryshme te njerëz të ndryshëm. Për disa prej nesh ato sinjalizojnë një mosveprim lidhur me ngjarjet e jetës së përditshme, për të tjerë ato sinjalizojnë një mbiveprim të tejmbushur me emocione. Nëse injorojmë eksperiencat e dhimbshme apo të vështira gjatë ditës, atëherë jami të destinuar t'i përjetojmë ato gjatë natës. Ëndrra të tilla na paraqesin sërish ndjesi të cilat nuk kemi dashur t'i marrin parasysh, në mënyrë që të bëjmë ndryshime në jetën e përditshme. Duke e parë situatën nga një këndvështrim krejt tjetër, shumë njerëz i kthejnë problemet e jetës së përditshme në një "ferr personal" duke u shqetësuar, duke u ankuar, duke u bërë me fiksime dhe duke imagjinuar situata më të këqija deri sa flejnë. Makthet e tyre janë reflektim i problemeve të egzagjeruara dhe një jete të vështirë e të lodhshme. Ne duhet të kuptojmë se ç'po ndodh në jetën tonë të përditshme për të ditur nëse makthet po na japin sinjal mosveprimi apo teprimi. 

Në të dyja rastet, këto janë mesazhe të forta, të rëndësishme dhe nuk duhet të injorohen. Ëndrrat që përsëriten kërkojnë vëmendje. Ndjesitë e frikës e pakënaqësisë duhet t'i rrëfehen një miku të besuar apo një profesionit të zgjuar dhe shumë të aftë. 

Por, edhe ëndrra më e keqe është shpesh një ëndërr e mirë që na bën të kuptojmë më mirë veten dhe të nxisim ndryshime positive në mënyrën e të menduarit dhe vepruarit. Kjo vjen sepse ëndrrat tona janë personale dhe pavarësisht nga fakti nëse e duam apo jo ajo vetëm na mëson si të ndryshojmë. 

   Në disa raste ëndrrat e këqija bëhen ëndrrat që na mësojnë shumë gjëra; ne arrijmë të shpëtojmë nga një vështrim në jorealen e rrezikut; ne çlirohemi nga frika e rrëfimit. Në disa raste ne mund të kapërcejmë rrezikun në ëndërr dhe të zgjohemi me një ndjesi më të fuqishme dhe autosufiçente. Ëndrrat e frikshme janë mundësi për të tejkaluar frikën dhe dobësinë. Ne mund të mendojmë se çndodhi në ëndërr dhe si vepruam dhe më pas të pyesim veten "si mund ta ndryshoj këtë ëndërr"?. Më pas mund të vëmë në zbatim mësimet e nxjerra nga ëndrra. 

    Ne e quajmë një ëndërr "të keqe" pasi nuk na pëlqen ajo që ndodh në ëndërr. Por, në vend që ta bëjmë këtë duhet ta konsiderojmë atë si një ëndërr të vlefshme. Nëse mësojmë prej saj, nëse bëhemi më të fortë dhe më të zgjuar për shkak të saj, ne duhet të bindemi se ëndrra e keqe ishte një ëndërr e mirë. Në fakt, ajo ishte ëndrra e duhur dhe perfekte në atë moment të veçantë të jetës sonë. 

Milosao.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Leksioni i nëntë* 

*"Takimet me drejtuesit, liderët shpirtërorë dhe zotat"*   



Në kohët e lashta dhe mes njerëzve primitivë, bota e ëndrrave ishte një vend magjik për t'u takuar me zotat, për të njohur vetveten dhe për t'u drejtuar prej tyre. Shumë ëndërrimtarë thinë se kanë parë në ëndërr takime me mësues, njerëz të shenjtë apo qenie të një bote tjetër, ëngjëj apo figura mistike. 

Forcat e madhe krijuese e ëndrrave tona dhe zgjuarsia e tyre mund të konsiderohet si një guidë, një guru apo një zotë. Duket se shumë prej mësimeve të shkëlqyera prej Don Zhuani i erdhën Carlos Castanedas jo në jetën e përditshme, por në ëndërr, gjë që i bën ato më të rëndësishme dhe me vlerë. 

  Në Greqinë e lashtë njerëzit e sëmurë shpresonin të shihnin në ëndërr Asclepius, zotën e shërimit. Ata e dinin se shumë të tjerë kishin marrë në ëndërr këshilla nga kjo zotë, që më pas ishin kthyer në kura të mira. Në mënyrë racionale ne mund të mendojmë se këshillave vijnë nga intuita e personit që ëndërron, por vetëm fuqia krijuese e ëndrrës lejoi ëndërrimtarin të shkojë përtej racionalitetit dhe zgjuarsia konvencionale mjekësore e bëri të zbulojë një mënyrë për të qenë i shëndetshëm dhe në gjendje të mirë. Ne të gjithë mund të shpresojmë të gjejmë mësues të mirë në ëndërr. Këta "mësues" mund të mos jenë tjetër veçse "ana jonë e mirë" dhe e së ardhmes, por si tërësi e zgjuarsisë me një njohje shumë të thellë të kushteve tona, fjalët dhe mësimet e tyre mund të ndryshojnë jetën tonë. Duke rritur kujdesin gjatë ëndrrës dhe duke i kujtuar ato, ne vendosim edhe kushtet për të takuar "mësues" të tillë. 

   Unë pashë një ëndërr, në të cilën ndodhesha në teatër duke djekur "Xhonglerin kozmik", i cili bënte numra në skenë. Ai kishte veshru një kostum bardhezi që më kujtonte simbolin e famshëm yin-yang. Ai realizoi dy-tre truke të magjishme dhe më pas nisi të dërgonte topa të medhenj me energji drejt publikut. Ata kalonin mbi kokat tona dhe përplaseshin në mure. Shumë shpejt vumë re dhjetëra të tillë që fluturonin gjithandej me shpejtësi të jashtëzakonshme. Dhe më pas, në një moment ai bëri që ata të zhdukeshin. Ata thjesht u zhdukën. Në fillim dukeshin shumë realë dhe të rrezikshëm. Dhe më pas, për një sekondë u zhdukën. Unë dhe të gjithë të tjerët në atë publik nisën të shihnim me habi. Ishte e jashtëzakonshme, e pamundur, magjike. 

Ëndrra ka të bëjë me mendimet e këqija që më kishin pushtuar mendjen në atë kohë. Nuk mund të mos fiksohesha pas gjërave që më shqetësonin. Çdo mendim ishte i mbushur me energji kaq negative saqë ato më vërtiteshin pa fund në kokë. Mendimet nuk ndalonin dhe po më çmendin. Por, pasi pashë ëndrrën me "Xhonglerin kozmik" dhe truket e tij, nisa të mendoj për ato mendime që më torturonin. Ishte jashtëzakonisht e lehtë, ato thjesht u ndalën. Këtë mund ta kasha mësuar edhe nga një libër. S'do ta kisha besuar nëse këtë do të ma thoshte dikush tjetër. Fakti se e përjetova këtë në një ëndërr dhe e mbaja mend shumë mirë ëndrrën më ndihmoi për ta analizuar atë dhe për ta vënë në zbatim në jetën e përditshme. 

    Njerëzit kërkojnë magjinë në jetën e përditshme, në universin fizik, kërkojnë mrekullitë, ëngjëjt dhe fuqië e mbinatyrshme. Por, virtualisht, nuk ka prova të kësaj magjie, edhe pse s'mund të themi me siguri se ajo nuk egziston. E pakuptueshme, por e vërtetë dhe e prekshme është magjia e transformimit të vetvetes në planin psikologjik, ndryshimi i zakoneve dhe kushteve, të mësuarit e dashurisë, kuptimit të qartë, jetesës në gëzim dhe lumturi dhe madje edhe përjetimit të bashkimit me pjesën tjetër të university. Libraritë moderne janë të mbushura me libra mbi këto subjekte, por shumica e tyre janë të panevojshëm dhe të bëjnë të keqkuptohesh. Guidat, gurutë, dhe zotat që mund të na ndihmojnë vërtet të kuptojmë se kush jemi dhe ku duam të shkojmë gjenden brenda nesh. Ata fshihen në botën magjike që ne vizitojmë çdo natë, botën e jashtëzakonshme, të paparashikueshme, misterioze dhe udhërrëfyese të ëndrrave. 



_Endrrat, "gjuha e harruar" e Zotit_   



Në kohët e lashta, në mënyrë krej origjinale, besoj se ëdnrrat mund të ishin zëri i Zotit. Në kulturat më primitive besohej se ëndrra dërgohej nga shpirti i shenjtë dhe i shërbente këshillimit dhe instruktimit të njerëzve. Ideja e hyjnores te ëndrrat mund të gjenden edhe në Egjiptin dhe Greqinë e lashtë. Në këto vende ëndrra konsiderohej si mesazh nga Zoti dhe ekzistonin madje edhe tempujt ku shkohej për të gjetur shpjegimin praktik të ëndrrës. Tradita kristiane e konsideron gjithashtu ëndrrën si zërin e Zotit, ndërsa në lindjen e afërt ëndrrat konsideroheshin shpesh si një burim frymëzimi hyjnor. 



*Leksioni i dhjetë* 

*Ndërhyrjet psikologjike*   



I shte shumë vonë kur nisa të punoja për këtë leksion të fundit. Shkova të fle dhe pashë këtë ëndërr:    

Eshtë koha e tashme, por në ëndërr djali dhe vajza ime ishin më të vegjël. Një fatkeqësi kishte ndodhur dhe unë e gruaja ime morëm vesh se familja jonë kishte vetëm një ditë jetë. Në fillim u nevrikosa dhe u mërzita duke përgatitur djalin, ndërsa gruaja po merrej me vajzës. Edhe pse e urreja fundin e jetës, nuk doja që dita ime e fundit në tokë të ishte e mbushur me mllef. Arrita ta kaloj atë me dashuri dhe passion. 

    Disa djem kishin thyer makinën lodër të djalit tim. Unë e ndihmave të gjente pjesëzat dhe ti ngjiste sërish. T'i ndihmosh dhe t'i duash të tjerët është shumë e rëndësishme. Ndryshimi mes të qenit i mbushur me zemërim dhe të qenit I mbushur me dashuri është i jashtëzakonshëm. Kur mbërritëm në vendin ku prindërit dhe fëmijet do të vdisnin, vajza im u sikletos shumë. Unë i thashë sime shoqeje: "Ç'faj ka ajo? Kush s'do të mërzitej para se të vdiste". Më pas u zgjova. 

E kuptova menjëherë thelbin e ëndrrës dhe s'do ta harroj kurrë. Jeta është e shkurtër. Jeta është kompesimi ynë në dashuri. Të jesh i dashur dhe i mirë është jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme pasi e bën të lumtur edhe një copëz të vogël kohe. Kjo nuk është ide e re, por ëndrra ma solli më pranë. Kuptueshmëria nuk është një koncept intelektual, por një përgjigje emocionale. Bindja dhe siguria janë ndjenja dhe jo koncepte. Ato kanë bazë të thellë, nëse nguliten në ndërgjegjen tonë. Jeta jonë kur jemi zgjuar I ngjan një ëndrre në shumë drejtime. Shumë pjesëza të kësaj jete imagjinohen. Intelekti ynë arsyetues mbështet një imazh joreal të vetvetes ndëkohë që ne fshehim gjëra të vetvetes që nuk duam ti pranojmë. Ne mohojmë kompleksitetin e njerëzve që na rrethojnë, por pretendojmë se i njohim ata: dhe ne pretendojmë se e njohim Zotin: pretendojmë se kemi opinione të vlefshme pothuajse rreth gjithçkaje edhe pse ne të gjithë e dimë se opinionet janë subjektive. 

Bota subjektive është një botë iluzionesh, një pamje e pjesshme e realitetit, një shtrembërim i mbështetur nga biologjia jonë, nga uni ynë dhe nga rrethanat tona shoqërore. Mençuria është në gjendje të dallojë realitetin e vërtetë në vend të iluzionit. Kjo është ajo që Sokrati përshkruan në alegorinë e tij të shpellës ku të burgosurit shikojnë hije në mur dhe i marrin ato për të vërteta. Ky është mësimi thelbësor i Budës dhe thelbi i teorisë Zen. Zbulimi i rrugës sonë jashtë iluzionit është sfida jonë përfundimtare emocionale, intelektuale, shpirtërore. 

    Në mënyrë ironike, ëndrrat na çojnë përtej botës iluzionare të jetës që jetojmë përditë. Ato na japin një lidhje të gëzueshme me vetveten tonë të vërtetë, me ndjenjat tona të sinqerta dhe me mençurinë tonë të brendshme. 

    Forcat e fuqishme misterioze biologjike të organizmit tonë që na çojnë drejt rritjes, që na shërojnë plagët, që luftojnë sëmundjet tona gjithashtu nxisin motorrin krijues të ëndrrave tona. Duke kuptuar qëllimin e thellë dhe madhështinë imagjinuese të ëndrrave tona ne zbulojmë një burim pothuaj të pashtershëm me frymëzim krijues, me mprehtësi psikologjike dhe udhëzues shpirtëror. Kur mësojmë të kuptojmë dhe të jetojmë me ëndrrat tona, ne zhvendosemi nga konfuzioni dhe iluzioni drejt fuqizimit dhe ndriçimit të mendjes. 

Milosao.

----------

